# My cat hasn't eaten for 2 days. worried



## boxintoxin (Nov 17, 2013)

My cat hasn't eaten for 2 days. Has been sick twice and has only drunk a tiny bit of milk. I am quite concerned. She is walking slowly and has only been out once. I having to wait till tomorrow to see the vet hopefully. Anything i can do for now??


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Try all sorts of her fav food - whether complete or complementary. Add warmish water to the wet to increase the smell - may entice her. Try hand feeding as well.

try not to feed milk - incase that is what is causing the illness (cats cannot tolerate milk, some cant even tolerate the catmillk stuff)

If she gets worse - I would take her to emergency vet. God luck


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

You really need an emergency vet. It doesn't sound good. Whats the overall health of your cat? What age is she? Does she have any other symptoms? 

If you are giving her cows milk please stop as it could make her worse.


----------



## boxintoxin (Nov 17, 2013)

she is nearly 4 and generally very active.. if a bit lazy. She had a tiny bit of Whiskas cat milk, but that was it. will try the warm water with wet food. Vets in the morning, can't see anyone before then unfortunately...


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Cat milk should be ok, it's probably better than nothing. It's very imported that she eats as cats that starve themselves are likely to cause themselves liver problems. If you think this might be the case you can check insider her ears for any yellowing of the skin (jaundice). Even if the skin looks normal she does still need a vet asap.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

By 'walking slowly' do you mean lethargic / disorientated / dazed?
If her current demeanour is extremely different to her normal behaviour I think you need an emergency vet tonight - my main concern at this point would be anti freeze poisoning or something similar. This needs immediate treatment or is otherwise fatal :sad:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

any news , check her gums , bad if they are pale, needs the vet , they should be a good healthy pink colour,

dehydration?
temperature?

hope she has improved now if not id try to get her to vet


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> By 'walking slowly' do you mean lethargic / disorientated / dazed?
> If her current demeanour is extremely different to her normal behaviour I think you need an emergency vet tonight - my main concern at this point would be anti freeze poisoning or something similar. This needs immediate treatment or is otherwise fatal :sad:


It is a big concern especially right now in particular - with the weather forecast to freeze over the coming week, many people will be topping up their Antifreeze this weekend, so please get her checked out asap!!


----------



## boxintoxin (Nov 17, 2013)

gums are nice and pink. Ears are normal. She is lazy in her walking, not disorientated or anything. She has been sleeping alot at the moment as the weather is a lot colder. It's not unusual for her to sit or curl up most of the day. She sniffs for food, but turns her head. Have been hand feeding and she has licked a bit of wet food, but nothing in her mouth. She has burped a bit. Her eyes are alert. My daughter just came home, to which she got off the chair to come and say hello. My only emergency vet is 7 miles away and unfortunately i do not drive. still trying to feed her with teeny bits. thanks for help everyone.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

when did she last have a poo? its good her gums are pink


----------



## boxintoxin (Nov 17, 2013)

unsure about her poo. She is an outdoor cat, so may have been out earlier when i had to nip out. She definitely went out yesterday for about an hour.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

would it be possible to rigg her up a litter tray while shes a bit poorly , you can tell a lot from their poo,
if she's constipated maybe a gentle massage of tummy will help it pass

also because cats get most of their water from food, it might be an idea to try to syringe some water into her mouth slowly from the side

if you have any plain ckicken , cook in a little water and feed with some of the broth , you can reduce this stock by boiling it rapidly for ten minutes after you take cooked chicken out 

how is she looking now?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

This isn't normal behaviour for an otherwise healthy 4 year old 
Please do take her to the vet tomorrow, I am concerned about her, let us know how you get along


----------



## boxintoxin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. Took her to the vets this morning. She is bunged up... eating too many mice and birds the vet thinks. No temperature and the vet was quite happy that all it was. We have been given some laxatives to give her 3 times a day and to keep her indoors... which might be a problem as she has been an outdoor cat all her life.. likes her freedom! Any way.. all is looking good and will get a check up on Wednesday. Thanks everyone again.:smile5:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless her, i had a feelin when you said burp, some liver can make them a bit loose, just a thought, lots of water too, you can buy empty syringe at boots handy to have


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Really pleased it's nothing too serious  I'm sure she will be fine in a day or two


----------

